
Show HN: Llama Logs – Visualize Your Distributed System Through Logging - bakenator
https://llamalogs.com/docs/what
======
bakenator
Hello everyone, this is a solo project that I have been working on during
quarantine. The link above has a good overview of how the system works.

It is ready for user accounts now if you want to start visualizing your
system. But there is also a demo that does not require signing up.

------
Strum355
Does this use OpenTelemetry/OpenTracing if not, why not?

~~~
bakenator
I have not heard of that project before, so that is the main reason. It looks
very cool!

From some brief review of their docs it looks like the implementation requires
an agent on the host. Llama Logs does not, making it as simple as possible to
get started.

